# La mujeres peruanas menos deseadas



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

uno puede tener 300 nacionalidades....no necesitas renunciar a una para conseguir otra


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

lucho said:


> PEDIDO POR PEDRO1011:
> EN POSE SEXI, DINA PAUCAR PARTE DOS:


PUAAAAAAAAJJJJJJJJJJJ....quien miercoles le habrá dicho a esa wevona que es rica


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Oigan Tula creo que si es deseada, no por mí pero si por los peruanos en su mayoría, igual que Paola Ortiz.

Pongan fotos de Susy Díaz y la Potoncita Adaro jajaja


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*Gringa rabiosa con genio de los mil diablos: ¡ésa es la mujer menos deseada!
*


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

aggggggggggjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj que asquerosidad de bicho hembra por diossssssssss !!!!!!!!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jajaja...a mi me cae bien Eliane...porque dice lo que piensa, no tiene pelos en la lengua. Me gusta la gente directa, ofenda a quien ofenda!


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Se caso con Alejandro porque en Belgica nadie la queria


----------



## CHOCOLISTO (Dec 30, 2004)

pedro1011 said:


> *Gringa rabiosa con genio de los mil diablos: ¡ésa es la mujer menos deseada!
> *


jajajaja...se ve simpaticona la vieja esa.. :laugh:


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

CHOCOLISTO said:


> jajajaja...se ve simpaticona la vieja esa.. :laugh:


Simpaticona? Sólo parece! Se cree la gran cosa. Y cuando habla, lo hace con una furia que asusta. Por eso es que en los programas cómicos la presentan como una leona que tiene pisado a Toledo. Con cada una de sus intervenciones ha hecho perder 5 puntos de popularidad a su marido, porque dice cada cosa... Y tiene varios negocios turbios por allí. ¡Qué horrible una mujer así!


----------



## zid (Dec 24, 2004)

Pues a mi no me gustan estas dos:

LA CHOLA CHABUCA



















jajajajajaja


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

pedro1011 said:


> Simpaticona? Sólo parece! Se cree la gran cosa. Y cuando habla, lo hace con una furia que asusta. Por eso es que en los programas cómicos la presentan como una leona que tiene pisado a Toledo. Con cada una de sus intervenciones ha hecho perder 5 puntos de popularidad a su marido, porque dice cada cosa... Y tiene varios negocios turbios por allí. ¡Qué horrible una mujer así!


se cree la gran cosa???? ok....para relaciones publicas no funciona la mujer...pero tampoco inventes cosas que no creo que sepas =P obviamente siendo la primera dama de un pais no es cualquier tipa....negocios turbios...no creo que se arriezgue....pero sip...es fea y arrugada jaja


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Bratzo said:


> se cree la gran cosa???? ok....para relaciones publicas no funciona la mujer...pero tampoco inventes cosas que no creo que sepas =P obviamente siendo la primera dama de un pais no es cualquier tipa....negocios turbios...no creo que se arriezgue....pero sip...es fea y arrugada jaja


Tiene varias acusaciones serias. Y no dice nada al respecto. Se hace la sueca (siendo belga).
En cuanto al cacharro, la tipa no es fea. Lo que la hace fea es esa pose de aburrida y ese genio. Lo mejor de una mujer es la dulzura, y doña Eliane no la tiene por ninguna parte.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

jajajajaja....bueno nose....facil con una buen planchado se veria mejor.....y en verdad es un problema estar en la farandula si no sabes controlarte....todos los periodicos y noticieros burlandose de ella...pero tampoco es para sacar la lengua jajaja hay que aceptar que no es su mejor angulo =P


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Repito, a mi me cae bien, porque siempre dice lo que piensa...jajaja...me hace reir!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Eliane fea, pero en realidad tiene harto caracter.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

PARA MI:

LAURA BOZO, MAGALI, GISELA,......


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

fayo said:


> PARA MI:
> 
> LAURA BOZO, MAGALI, GISELA,......


Sí, Fayo, ése es un buen trío de mujeres no deseadas: Laura Bozzo por vulgar y escandalosa, Magaly por perversa y entrometida y Gisella por descerebrada y superficial.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que fea se ve gisela sin maquillaje










Y se recuerdan de la pindonga Zelma Galvez


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Que fea se ve gisela sin maquillaje
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zelma es un mate de risa, como no sale en los programas comicos, es lo maximo la critter


----------

